# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Copy To

## BenJones

hi this is a small program i made that allows you to add Copy to Folder to the right click of the windows explorer menu, code uses some reg functions to write to registry, so Vista and Windows7 users may have to run this as aministrator. Hope you like it

----------


## CreativeDreamer

Will this copy the selected files by placing them into folders of the same name?

----------

